# Tracking your order?



## adrenaline2010 (Nov 9, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> This order is marked as Shipped
> 
> You chose to ship this order with Express Shipping (DHL/UPS/EMS)
> The tracking number for this order is XXXXXXXXX



Okay, so to which site do I go to track my item? I tried all sites (DHL UPS EMS) and they all said unknown order.


----------



## Costello (Nov 9, 2010)

when did you order?
you need to try again 48 hours after it is shipped, it says in the FAQ and in other places too.
delivery companies don't update their info very quickly

as for which company, it should be DHL, but just to make sure can you show the beginning of your tracking number?


----------



## adrenaline2010 (Nov 9, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> when did you order?
> you need to try again 48 hours after it is shipped, it says in the FAQ and in other places too.
> delivery companies don't update their info very quickly
> 
> as for which company, it should be DHL, but just to make sure can you show the beginning of your tracking number?



Gave my order 2 days ago, it starts with 920.


----------



## Costello (Nov 9, 2010)

ok, so it should be DHL. 
please PM me your tracking number and i'll see what i can do


----------



## EyeZ (Nov 9, 2010)

I recently received tracking number links, both links were linking me to UPS, i knew that on my recent trackable order that i was able to track my order through DHL.  So i went to the DHL webby and was able to track my order but not until 3 days after i received my e-mail from ShopTemp to say my order had been shipped.


----------



## adrenaline2010 (Nov 9, 2010)

Okay, thanks for the fast replies


----------



## adrenaline2010 (Nov 11, 2010)

Gave my order 72 hours ago, just arrived. I didn't get to track it at all though. I emailed Shoptemp yesterday and they told me to wait 24-48 hours to track it, but it arrived by that time haha.


----------

